# Issued Medical/nursing scrubs & footwear



## tristismilitis (25 Nov 2011)

Just wondering if anyone out there has actually managed to get the scrubs issued from their base clothing. 
I've been trying for months with no luck. The information I received says the entitlement is four tops and bottoms, a jacket and two pairs of shoes (every two years). I have tried hitting up my training coordinator for info but have yet to hear back. 
The incredibly surly civvy clerk at clothing stores told me there is nothing in place to issue footwear or get a claim to purchase appropriate shoes and the scrubs have been backordered for more than six months so I should stop coming in every few weeks to check if they are in stock. 
While I do have several civvy pattern sets that are appropriate to wear on duty it would sure be nice to have the extra sets for the long run of shifts and emergencies!
Any info would be appreciated! Thanks in advance.


----------



## MJP (25 Nov 2011)

tristismilitis said:
			
		

> Just wondering if anyone out there has actually managed to get the scrubs issued from their base clothing.
> I've been trying for months with no luck. The information I received says the entitlement is four tops and bottoms, a jacket and two pairs of shoes (every two years). I have tried hitting up my training coordinator for info but have yet to hear back.
> The incredibly surly civvy clerk at clothing stores told me there is nothing in place to issue footwear or get a claim to purchase appropriate shoes and the scrubs have been backordered for more than six months so I should stop coming in every few weeks to check if they are in stock.
> While I do have several civvy pattern sets that are appropriate to wear on duty it would sure be nice to have the extra sets for the long run of shifts and emergencies!
> Any info would be appreciated! Thanks in advance.



Talk to your SEM and your ULO.  Bottom line is that if it is a requirement for your training they are suppose to a) provide CF issue for you or b) allow you to purchase on the economy and be reimbursed.  If scrubs are indeed backordered, your SEM can authorize local purchase.  Engage them in your battle.


----------



## ModlrMike (25 Nov 2011)

tristismilitis said:
			
		

> Just wondering if anyone out there has actually managed to get the scrubs issued from their base clothing.
> I've been trying for months with no luck. The information I received says the entitlement is four tops and bottoms, a jacket and two pairs of shoes (every two years). I have tried hitting up my training coordinator for info but have yet to hear back.
> The incredibly surly civvy clerk at clothing stores told me there is nothing in place to issue footwear or get a claim to purchase appropriate shoes and the scrubs have been backordered for more than six months so I should stop coming in every few weeks to check if they are in stock.
> While I do have several civvy pattern sets that are appropriate to wear on duty it would sure be nice to have the extra sets for the long run of shifts and emergencies!
> Any info would be appreciated! Thanks in advance.



Scrubs are very, very, very tightly controlled and hard to get. They're basically limited to surgical staff. As for shoes, there's no issue pattern any more.

I suggest you approach you ULO. Have your ULO liaise directly with the Supply WO or Supply O so that you don't have to explain your story several times over. An email from the "authority" will make the process much smoother for you. Have them sign off on the requirement then go to stores and arrange for purchase on the economy. You might be able to claim them as course costs if there are no other options.


----------



## medicineman (26 Nov 2011)

Unless things changed before I left Mike, the Med Techs and NO's were getting issued these sanguine scrubs for working in clinical/ward environments.  They were just coming online in Vic as I got out - some folks had them already.  Strangely, MO's and PA's were to continue wearing service dress with lab coats (which I rarely did except on civvy days).

MM


----------



## tristismilitis (26 Nov 2011)

Thanks for the thoughts! I will fire off a few emails on Monday. Also found an electronic copy of the package outlining the entitlements today so hopefully that will help as well. 

tm


----------



## tohen26 (26 Nov 2011)

As mentioned previously - NO's are issued burgundy scrubs. I haven't heard about a shortage - but then again you never know.

As for shoes, you are entitled to two pairs of white nursing shoes. This is a local purchase made through your clothing stores. 

If you're a student, and it's stated in your syllabus that scrubs (and shoes) are required as part of your schooling, then you should be able to seek authorization for such.


----------

